# Monogram Black Widow



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Straight from the box, a pair of Monogram Black Widow hot rods from the recent re-issue. I built one like the one I had given to me by an older cousin when I was around 7, the plastic on that one was yellow so I painted the main body an approx. shade of yellow. The other one I built as intended, with an all black paint-job and the decals applied. Apparently the original kit was intended to be motorized as evidenced by the lack of underside detail and the shapes molded into the body and truckbed floor. Looks like the batteries fit in the truck bed and the license plate served as the on/off switch. I have a vague memory of the one I had as a kid tethered to the ground with a length of fishing line stretched between 2 spikes and the tab molded to the front suspension and a tab that attaches to the rear of the frame seems to bear that out.

There are more pics in my Hobbytalk photo album


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

really neat, clean builds of a classic model kit.
nice hot rods.


----------

